# Review: flux stream SF



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, I have about 15 days on a pair of stream SF size medium at this point and this is my impression so far. They fit my salomon FDB's great and the toe cap is great. These are a really comfortable match for me. I mostly ride the trees, but have expanded into some smaller cliff drops and jumps. I also enjoy running some of the larger mogul fields and the steeps when there is fresh powder. For an all plastic binding, they are stiff and the response is great. They are also pretty stiff laterally which I like. The straps and ratchets seem to be of good quality as well. Very easy to release even if you have them super tight. Also mine are black, so there is no paint to chip off and the finish seems fine. A few scratches, but normal wear for the most part. I can say I am very happy with them, they are very comfortable and very responsive. I have only used 2 other bindings which were the salomon spx 45's and 90's...I would put them in between in stiffness to those. It just be that fact that my boots match well with these, but I really cannot tell I am strapped for the most part. No pressure points, no discomfort of the toes...just a great fit. Not sure if this is of much help to anyone...Ben


----------

